# how to run an ephedra cycle properly?



## BUCKY (Mar 22, 2012)

I know about its negative side, but not sure if they are true either. Since it is the only effective fat loss product ever when fen fen was around, I guess the FDA want the American people to be fatter so they banned the substance. Just my opinion. Most of the fat burner products out there is just a scam. 

If you've ran an ephedra cycle before, what's the dosage and for how long? I've read about a 4 week cycle.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Mar 22, 2012)

BUCKY said:


> I know about its negative side, but not sure if they are true either. Since it is the only effective fat loss product ever when fen fen was around, I guess the FDA want the American people to be fatter so they banned the substance. Just my opinion. Most of the fat burner products out there is just a scam.
> 
> If you've ran an ephedra cycle before, what's the dosage and for how long? I've read about a 4 week cycle.



25mg Ephedrine HCL via Bronkaid
200mg Caffeine
85mg Baby Aspirin or 9mg of Yohimbine (the necessity of aspirin is debatable and some people opt for an ECY stack instead of the traditional ECA)

4 weeks is a good time.  ECA or ECY is really hard on the adrenals and keeping it at 4 weeks is ideal.  However, it goes without saying that your diet is 90% of the battle, then cardio & weight lifting if losing weight is your goal.

I wouldn't quite call the other fat burners "a scam", but they do vary in efficacy.  I'd recommend some non-stim fat burners to stack with your ECA, such as Alpha T2 & DCP (or simply rasberry ketones if not DCP),  Androlean is also a powerful non-stim fat burner if you have a deep pocket.  

Something to keep in mind, cortisol and tesoterone have an inverse relationship and stims raise cortisol, it's not necessary, but optimal (in order to maintain as much LBM as possible) to have an anti-cortisol and/or some form of a natty test booster to counter act the progressively elevating cortisol levels elicited by this particularly harsh stim.  You'll still lose fat fine without them, but you'll preserve more muscle with an anti-cort and/or natty test booster and it's optimal to keep your test levels as high as possible because test has fat burning effects as well.


----------



## BUCKY (Mar 23, 2012)

ok. what do you think of anavar as a fat burner? it's not quite as strong as ephedra, correct? I may just stick with anavar as I already have these sitting around on my shelf. I did a 6 week (45 day) cycle of it. First 3 weeks daily at 50mg, next 3 weeks 50mg day/50mg night (100mg) daily. Should I up the dose to 150mg for another 6 week cycle?



VolcomX311 said:


> 25mg Ephedrine HCL via Bronkaid
> 200mg Caffeine
> 85mg Baby Aspirin or 9mg of Yohimbine (the necessity of aspirin is debatable and some people opt for an ECY stack instead of the traditional ECA)
> 
> ...


----------



## BUCKY (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm not sure I like caffeine or aspirin mixed in with the ephedra. is it still effective to take ephedra at 20mg daily by itself? I already get my caffeine from coffee. I'm not too crazy about aspirin either. I can get that cheaper at Walmart.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Mar 23, 2012)

20mg of ephedrine hcl is still good and Anavar is good too.  Sounds like you've got a serious cut ahead of you.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Mar 24, 2012)

volcom set you up right with his advice, I do the same with my morning dose, just skip taking actual caffiene because of my coffee intake you'll be fine going that route; taking more on top of your coffee will have you over stimed' and feel like shit. Save it for your afternoon dose if you're doing multiple doses.


----------

